# Most Trad Sandwich?



## Russell Street (Nov 28, 2004)

*Really* not got the answer to this one sorted out yet...

All hands on deck -

Russell


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Obviously the classic club sandwich...


----------



## eromlignod (Nov 23, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Russell Street_
> 
> *Really* not got the answer to this one sorted out yet...
> 
> ...


Some nominees:

BLT
Club sandwich
Reuben (Jewish Trad)

Don
Kansas City


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Bradford_
> 
> Obviously the classic club sandwich...


Is there any other?

Bradford - slowly revealing himself as ultra-trad.


----------



## Walter Plinge (Jun 27, 2005)

Philly cheese stake sandwich
Hamburger


----------



## pendennis (Oct 6, 2005)

Cheeseburger at Miller's Bar, Dearborn, Michigan.

Dennis
If you wish to control the future, then create it.
Est unusquisque faber ipsae suae fortunae


----------



## Fashionslave (Sep 20, 2003)

How about Cream cheese and Watercress in those neat little triangles with the crusts removed.


----------



## Russell Street (Nov 28, 2004)

One last laugh, eh Chris?

Russell


----------



## eromlignod (Nov 23, 2005)

Can we include "open-faced" sandwiches? If so, I would like to append the open-faced roast beef sandwich (with gravy and mashed potatoes).

Don
Kansas City


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Walter Plinge_
> 
> Philly cheese stake sandwich
> Hamburger


I concur, but it had better be from Genos or Pats, nothing else will do. And Genos is superior despite it's politer staff and non-dingy exterior.

-----------------------------------
"It is an old trick. The playgoer who does not like dirty plays is denounced as a prude; the music-lover who resents cacophony is told he is a pedant; and in all these matters the final crushing blow administered to the man of discrimination is the ascription to him of a hidebound prejudice against things that are new because they are new." -Royal Cortissoz


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

In the South, it's gotta' be the pulled pork BBQ sandwich.
Everyone has their favorite, depending upon where you're from (which can open up a whole new debate).


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Can you hear them over on the Style Forum, sharpening their knives?

Should we be giving them such a juicy target?

Ah, the heck with it.

I have somewhat Southern culinary tastes. DownSouth's bbq sandwich sounds good to me.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> Can you hear them over on the Style Forum, sharpening their knives?
> 
> Should we be giving them such a juicy target?


Yes, they can be heard, also hear some UK (real identy unknown) folks - LOL[}] as you say - what the heck!


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by mpcsb_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm almost tempted to think up even more inane trad topics just to irritate them...Most Trad Dandruff Shampoo? Most Trad Lint?


----------



## eromlignod (Nov 23, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Walter Plinge_
> 
> Philly cheese stake sandwich


Sounds a little "woody" for my tastes.

Don
Kansas City


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> I'm almost tempted to think up even more inane trad topics just to irritate them...Most Trad Dandruff Shampoo? Most Trad Lint?


so what is the most trad body piercing?

it cant be the prince albert, what with the affiliation to european aristocracy and all


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by eromlignod_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "woody" is on blocks for the winter, it doesn't do well in the snow. LOL


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by [email protected]_
> 
> so what is the most trad body piercing?


impaled on golf club after driving cart into a tree because you're blitzed on Bloody Marys?


----------



## 14395 (Mar 10, 2004)

What can be more trad than PB&J?
(peanut butter and jelly)


_____________


----------



## upstarter (Dec 3, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Curator_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have to disagree. I had both back to back, and in my opinion, Pat's was better. I thought Jims Steaks was good as well. Anyone else?

Upstarter

P.S. Here's another vote for the Club


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by [email protected]_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ouch


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

I know this string is for humor purposes. Hell, we have covered trad dogs and trad haircuts for God's sake. I am sure glad I'm trad and find this stuff humorous, because I'm sure other non-trads are going nuts by now. 

OK. I know this one would have NEVER come up unless I injected my sick sense of humor. How about trad condoms?

I say the original Trojan. No reservoir or lubrication.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by jmorgan32_
> 
> I know this string is for humor purposes. Hell, we have covered trad dogs and trad haircuts for God's sake. I am sure glad I'm trad and find this stuff humorous, because I'm sure other non-trads are going nuts by now.
> 
> ...


ouch


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Pastrami on white bread with mayo.

"What I donâ€™t like about you, Sefton, is, you come to the Coll. with your stick-up collars anâ€™ patent-leather boots, anâ€™ you think you can teach us something about bullying." Stalky & Co.


----------



## guyfromboston (Jan 26, 2005)

The club or BLT, with either a gin and tonic or bloody mary to wash it down.


----------



## Monte Cristo (Aug 15, 2005)

This is easy for me: Sunday morning, Bistro Burger at The Corner Bistro in the village in NYC, washed down with bloodies (they mix their own b.m. mix) while listening to Sunday at the Village Vanguard (Bill Evans Trio) from CB's world-famous jukebox.

Others (Truman Capote, for instance) might go for JG Melons uptown.

"My tastes are simple; I am easily satisfied with the best."


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

As Warren Zevon said, "Enjoy the sandwiches." 

A turkey breast on dark rye with emanthaler swiss, lettuce, ripe tomato slices and grainy french mustard. About 2 inches thick. It is my idea of heaven but it has to be done perfectly.


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by Curator_
> 
> "...it had better be from Genos or Pats, nothing else will do.."


Kudos for your savior-fair regarding Philly cheasesteaks, but both are over-rated in my opinion. There are much better places to get the real deal, Ishkabibbles (off South St.) for example.

JD


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Fried clam sandwich. White bread. Extra tartar sauce.

Or lobster salad sandwich. White bread. Mayonnaise.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh yeah--crabcake sandwich.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> White bread. Mayonnaise.


The two essential ingred.
Cheers


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by mpcsb_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also would-be pejoratives that have been directed at me by joking friends who find my (admittedly not hard-core) WASPishness amusing.


----------



## shuman (Dec 12, 2004)

Club. WHite bread and mayonaise.


----------



## FormerlyTM (Feb 18, 2005)

I am going to concur with those that said club sandwich, but the Ruben is my personal fave.


----------



## Monte Cristo (Aug 15, 2005)

Now THIS is a trad sandwich:

During the Middle Ages, thick blocks of coarse stale bread called trenchers were used in place of plates. Meats and other foods were piled on top of the bread to be eaten with their fingers and sometimes with the aid of knives. The trenchers, thick and stale, absorbed the juice, the grease, and the sauces. At the end of the meal, one either ate the trencher or, if hunger had been satisfied, tossed the gravy-soaked bread to their dogs or given as alms to less fortunate or poor human. Alms were clothing, food, or money that is given to poor people: In the past, people thought it was their religious duty to give alms to the poor. Trenchers were clearly the forerunner of our open-face sandwiches.

(from https://whatscookingamerica.net/History/SandwichHistory.htm)

"My tastes are simple; I am easily satisfied with the best."


----------



## Edward Appleby (Feb 22, 2005)

Most trad sandwich would be the turkey and dressing (also includes mayo and cranberry jelly, on potato bread) made from Thanksgiving leftovers.

They buried him among the kings because he had done good toward God and toward his house._Inscription upon the Tomb of the Unknown Warrior, Westminster Abbey_


----------



## WisBadger77 (Jun 12, 2005)

Any sandwich that isn't messy and only requires one hand to eat...better yet, can be eaten with a knife and fork as well.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Peanut Butter And Jelly


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

Is it just me, or is this whole Trad thing getting just a little bit ridiculous?

CT


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by ChubbyTiger_
> 
> Is it just me, or is this whole Trad thing getting just a little bit ridiculous?
> 
> CT


Yeah,I agree with you Chubby.


----------



## nole_guapo (Jan 20, 2006)

Four Seasons George V Club--all the traditional accompaniments plus lobster....And let's not forget the surroundings of one of the world's most fab hotels.......Just my 2 cents gents..............

"A countryman between two lawyers is like a fish between two cats...." B. Franklin


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by ChubbyTiger_
> 
> Is it just me, or is this whole Trad thing getting just a little bit ridiculous?
> 
> CT


Seriously...

well...I just hope that all these people that worry if they are using "trad mouthwash" or whatever nonsense are just being funny...because if a person really stresses that much over being in costume (and that's what it becomes when style turns into obsession...grown men playing dress up, etc)...then they've got serious problems...

*****
[image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
A new shirt every day!!!"​


----------



## lostinaustin (Jul 27, 2005)

lobster roll


it's got it all:
white bred (a hot dog bun, for God's sake)
mayo
lobstah
celery


----------



## tricket (Aug 23, 2003)

Are they available at ebay?


----------



## SartoNYC (Feb 22, 2005)

My favorite always has been, and always will be, THE TACO!


----------



## Chris Despos (Nov 30, 2005)

fried balogna on toast with mustard and hot banana peppers. really!


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

Depends on the region.

Up North, I'd say it would be the Reuben.
In Alabama, it's the Rib Sandwich.
In Louisiana, it would be muffuletta.
California trad would be some god awful thing made of whole wheat bread-like substance topped with avocado and aioli.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by The Gabba Goul_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Listerine, by God. All the way. Three cheers for Listerine, the paragon of Trad mouthwa...oh, wait. Sorry. I thought we had started another thread within a thread. Apologies.--Harris


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Anyone remember the great sandwiches at Elsies, in Cambridge, just down Mt. Auburn from J. Press? Alas, no more.


----------



## dorian (Mar 31, 2004)

Millneck Club, found only in Locust Valley, NY.


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by lostinaustin_
> 
> lobster roll
> 
> ...


I can see that dripping on a seersucker suit.


----------



## byoloye (Dec 30, 2004)

A trad sandwich thread????!!!!


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

The most trad sandwich *has to* contain Corned Beef. That's absolutely mandatory.

Hence, I would go for the Reuben as well.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reuben_sandwich


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Albert_
> 
> The most trad sandwich *has to* contain Corned Beef. That's absolutely mandatory.
> 
> ...


But they're so exotically ethnic, I mean rye bread...sauerkraut...[:0]


----------



## Russell Street (Nov 28, 2004)

Many thanks Trad Sandwich lovers - Food for thought.

Bless you all!

"Russell"


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Russell Street_
> 
> Many thanks Trad Sandwich lovers - Food for thought.
> 
> ...


Russell....thought you left?


----------



## robnath (Mar 29, 2005)

the most trad of sandwich has to be two all beef patties, special sauce, lettuce, cheese, pickles, onions, under a seaseme seed bun !!! 

R.


----------



## Nantucket Red (Jan 26, 2006)

Grilled cheese.

Peanutbutter & jelly.

BLT

The trad sandwich . . . honestly!

Ham & cheese and egg salad are tawdry pretenders to the throne.

-------------------------------------------------
God gave us women; the Devil gave them corsets.
- French proverb


----------



## Chris H (Oct 30, 2004)

My two pence worth:

Welsh Rarebit; or

a smoked salmon and cream cheese bagel from the bagel shop at the top of Brick Lane.

You know where I mean don't you, Russell.


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

Is there a trad sexual position?


nicks


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by mpcsb_
> But they're so exotically ethnic, I mean rye bread...sauerkraut...


You consider *Sauerkraut* being ethnic?? [:0]


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Albert_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My grandparents didn't, my parents did, and passed that on to me. For some reason if it wasn't anglo/saxon (dad's side of the family)it was considered ethnic - like Italian or Chinese food.


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by JDGagnonJr_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also Jim's in Philly


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by nicksull_
> 
> Is there a trad sexual position?
> 
> nicks


absolutely. nothing but missionary. wife looking away head turned completely to the side of the pillow not making a sound. very quiet so muffy won't hear. all for the man, as the trad man doesn't worry about her needs. very tradly.


----------



## Russell Street (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey Chris!

Me & Andersen are down there all the time.
(I'll behave from now on, promise!
_Oh_ you boys!)

"Russell"


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Since it was the Fourth Earl of Sandwich for whom the "sandwich" was named, perhaps our guidance should come from our British friends.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by jmorgan32_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a) You didn't address gay trads.

b) As we are talking about "trad sandwiches" in this thread, maybe it's possible to make some connection between the main and the sub topic.

A.


----------



## stanshall (Apr 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by xcubbies_
> 
> Anyone remember the great sandwiches at Elsies, in Cambridge, just down Mt. Auburn from J. Press? Alas, no more.


Sure, nice roast beef special with heavy Russian dressing ... remember too the late great Tasty just a couple of blocks north?


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Albert_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't start the "sexual position" post. (see above) I simply responded. Secondly, of course I didn't discuss gay trads. I would make me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by jmorgan32_
> 
> Secondly, of course I didn't discuss gay trads. I would make me sick to my stomach.


That comment just made me sick to my stomach.

I know this topic was all in good fun, but it's pretty stupid. Maybe we should drop it.

Considering where it just went, I'm certain we should.


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree. Someone is joking about "trad sex positions" and I reply with what I thought was somewhat funny. Then, this guy posts that I didn't include gay sex. Hell, I wouldn't know about it first of all, and certainly wouldn't include it or "bash" it unless prompted. I'm not sure what made you sick to your stomach, I hope it was his post referring to gay sex. How it went to this is beside me.


----------



## bosthist (Apr 4, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by stanshall_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, the Tasty. Apparently there is justice in the world as the A and F which took over that section of the square is now a bank.
Elsie's was good, but there are still a few roast beef places in the Boston area which serve a superb roast beef/Russian dressing/onion roll. I usually fortify myself at Charlie's Kitchen with a double cheeseburger before heading making the J. Press/Andover Shop/Stonestreets circuit.


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you, marc_au Jr.



> quote:_Originally posted by jmorgan32_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slim shady (Sep 26, 2005)

I posed this question to one of my managers who's rather "trad-y", and he replied: "turkey, jive turkey". Then he walked away.

Anyone get the humor? I don't.


----------



## malinda (Aug 25, 2002)

*Gentlemen:
Clean it up. 
JMORGAN32 and BROWNSHOE
That means you. Delete the inappropriateness now or I shall.
Malinda*


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by bosthist_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the Tasty. Horrible food -- but tasty none the less. I don't know what to say about Chef charlie.


----------



## bosthist (Apr 4, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_
> 
> the Tasty. Horrible food -- but tasty none the less. I don't know what to say about Chef charlie.


Charlie's is good but lacks atmosphere. I like the burgers at Bartley's as well but your clothes smell awful the rest of the day--like you've been cleaning a grease trap. For my money the best lunch near Harvard Square has always been the Plough and Stars, which, after a hiatus, is reopening.

Regards,

Charles

https://bostonhistory.typepad.com


----------

